# Goldfische überwintern???



## kankudai (1. Sep. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin relativ neu im Forum und Anfänger in Bezug auf Teichbau und Fischhaltung. 
Wir haben z.Zt. für ein paar Monate ein Haus gemietet (bis unser eigenes Haus fertiggebaut ist) in dessen Garten sich zwei "Teiche" befinden, in denen Goldfische vegetieren. Die beiden sog. "Teiche" sind je 1,20m x 1,20m und durch ein Rohr miteinander verbunden. Ein Teich ist in der Mitte ca. 70 cm tief, am Rand nur 25 cm, der andere Teich ist auch nur 25 cm flach und komplett mit Seerosen zugewuchert. Da wir die Lebensqualität für die Fische schrecklich finden haben wir uns entschlossen, beim Umzug (im Oktober) in unser eigenes Haus die Fische mitzunehmen und nächstes Jahr in unserem Garten einen geeigneten Teich bauen zu lassen.

Ich habe nun die Frage, wie und wo ich die Fische überwintern kann?
Ist ein Faltbecken geeignet und wo kaufe ich dieses Becken?
Wie kann ich eine geeignete Wasserqualität in diesem Übergangsbecken erzeugen damit ich die Goldfische direkt vom "Teich" in dieses Becken setzen kann? 
Welche Temperatur braucht das Wasser und der Raum?
Wie kann ich sicher sein, alle Fische gefunden zu haben, da manche Goldfische noch dunkel gefärbt sind und sich manchmal auch in diesem Seerosenbecken aufhalten? (Es sind ca. 10-12  rotgefärbte und 5-10 dunkle Goldfische). 

Das Wasser in diesen "Teichen" möchte ich nicht herauspumpen, da viele __ Schnecken und auch einige __ Frösche darin sind.

Da ich mit dieser Aufgabe als Anfänger so ziemlich an meine Grenzen  geraten bin, bin ich für jeden Rat dankbar.

(Für die Fische habe ich für die Zeit in der ich hier wohne eine Außenfilteranlage und einen Teichbelüfter sowie einige Teichpflanzen gekauft).

LG Cornelia


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern???*

Hallo Cornelia... 
allerhöchste Eisenbahn, wie groß sind die Fische ? 
Wie weit ist euer Hausbau ? 

Ein Auftstellbecken reicht, wenn Du das in eriner frostfreien nicht zu dunklen Garage oder Keller unterbringen kannst. Aber da die blaue Folie ggf. zu Anfang Weichmacher an das Wasser abgibt das Becken mit einer billigen Teichfolie auslegen (0,5er sollte reichen). 
So bald  wie möglich. 
Wasser füllen, Wasser aus dem alten Teich dazu (einige Eimer), je mehr je besser, und einen Filter so schnell wie möglich einfahren lassen. 
Unbedingt Nitrit messen regelmässig. 

Es eilt ! Bevor das Wasser im Teich zu kalt ist. Beim Umsetzen sollte die Temperatur nicht zu unterschiedlich sein, die Fische langsam angewöhnen. 
Überwinterungstemperatur kann ruhig kalt sein (frostfrei) 5-10 grad ... bestens ... dann aber nicht mehr füttern, oder nach Temperatur nur sehr wenig. 

Gruß 
Wolf 

P.S. Habt Ihr neben Hausbau und Umzug  für so etwas wirklich die Zeit ?


----------



## Marlowe (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern???*

Liebe Cornelia!

Den Anmerkungen des Tierfreundes Wuzzel ist nichts hinzu zu fügen.

Anmerken möchte ich lediglich, dass mich Deine Gedanken zur Fauna
erfreuen.

Bleibe bloß so, wie Du bist! 


Herzlicher Gruß,

Marlowe


----------



## kankudai (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern???*

Hallo Wolf,

die Fische sind zwischen 6cm und bis max. 15cm (der größte Teil ca. 10cm-12cm), wobei ich nicht genau weiß wieviele es sind und ich keinen übersehen möchte.
Das Problem ist, daß der Einzug ins neue Haus erst ab dem 17.10.08 möglich ist, da die Hausübergabe erst am 16.10.08 ist. Ich habe vor, die Fische in der Garage (mit großem Fenster) zu halten, die allerdings auch erst ab nächster Woche gebaut wird. Da ich das Faltbecken aber jetzt schon wegen der Wasserqualität richten müßte, müßte ich das noch hier im gemieteten Haus machen und dann mit den Fischen ca. 30 - 40 km transportieren. Ich weiß nicht ob das funktioniert. Oder ich müßte das Faltbecken auf dem Grundstück beim neuen Haus im Freien aufstellen und später irgendwie in die Garage manövrieren??? 
Das Transportproblem scheint mir noch schwieriger zu sein als das Finden und Abfischen aller Fische.

Was mache ich mit den vielen Wasserpflanzen (in Körbe), die ich in diesem Teich habe? Die kann ich doch sicher einfach in das Faltbecken stellen?

Den Außenfilter und Luftsprudler, die ich jetzt im Teich habe, werde ich später auch im Faltbecken verwenden.

Einerseits würde ich auch gerne jemanden finden der die Fische nimmt (in einen Teich ohne Freßfeinde), andererseits kenne ich die einzelnen Fische schon und habe schon einen Bezug zu ihnen.

LG Cornelia


----------



## kankudai (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern???*

Hallo Marlowe,
ich versuch's, aber dann hat man ja dadurch solche Probleme.
LG Cornelia


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern???*

Hallo Cornelia,
 bei Goldfischen wirst Du früher oder später über den einen oder anderen Fressfeind froh sein. Das ist eben der Lauf der Dinge. 

Wolf


----------

